# Exclusive Interview with Alex Davis - the Founding Manager of American Top Team



## mmajudo (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have recently published the interview with Alex Davis - the founding manager of American Top Team and one of the original teachers of Judo in MMA...Alex trained Rodrigo Nogueira, Rolles Gracie, Dustin Dennis, Ricardo Liborio, Wade Rome, Marcus Aurelio, Hermes Franca, Dan Lambert etc. 

Hope you like it, check the interview here:
Exclusive Interview with Alex Davis - the Founding Manager of American Top Team

So what so you think about judo in MMA ? 

Radovan Judoka


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 19, 2010)

mmajudo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently published the interview with Alex Davis - the founding manager of American Top Team and one of the original teachers of Judo in MMA...Alex trained Rodrigo Nogueira, Rolles Gracie, Dustin Dennis, Ricardo Liborio, Wade Rome, Marcus Aurelio, Hermes Franca, Dan Lambert etc.
> 
> ...



Best way to go in my opinion.
Have a good arsenal to get them on the ground in the most painful of ways. With you being in dominant position.


----------



## mmajudo (Jul 20, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> Best way to go in my opinion.
> Have a good arsenal to get them on the ground in the most painful of ways. With you being in dominant position.



yes - i am a big fan of the use of judo in MMA - and for some fighters it works just perfectly - akiyama, karo, fedor, hector lombard, and many more


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 20, 2010)

mmajudo said:


> yes - i am a big fan of the use of judo in MMA - and for some fighters it works just perfectly - akiyama, karo, fedor, hector lombard, and many more



Yoshihiro Akiyama would've shown how great Judo was if he would have played smart in his fight with Chris Leben.
He shouldn't of played Chris Lebens game at all. It was apparent Akiyama san had no issues using throws on him in the clinch.


----------



## mmajudo (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> Yoshihiro Akiyama would've shown how great Judo was if he would have played smart in his fight with Chris Leben.
> He shouldn't of played Chris Lebens game at all. It was apparent Akiyama san had no issues using throws on him in the clinch.



i think akiyama just underestimated leben - he was playing for 1 or two rounds and used his cardio respectively, but leben surprised him and in the 3-rd round, akiyama was out of gas...


----------

